# Bog plants in an aquarium?



## jlroar (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi,

I am a little confused. Can a bog plant be planted in an aquarium or will it drown? Are their any special needs other than what is listed below? Does this plant need taken out of the aquarium every so often? I am clueless.

==================================
Name: Houttuynia cordata 
Genus: Houttuynia 
Family: Saururaceae 
SKU: HO125 
Stock: YES 
Price: USD $3.99 
Quantity: 10 Stalks 

Structure: Stem 
Origin: Asia 
Height: 15-30 cm 
Width: 10-25 cm 
Light: High - Very High 
Temperature: 20-27 °C 
PH: 6.0-7.5 
Growth: Medium 
Difficulty: Medium 

Houttuynia cordata is widespread in Japan, China, India, Indonesia and Taiwan. Leaves are an attractive dark green and the shape resembles a heart. Although a bog plant, this plant can be adapted to submersed growth quite easily. 
==================================

Thanks in advance,
James


----------



## jlroar (Aug 19, 2007)

Anyone? I have searched this forum and found little information on this plant. Some say it grows just fine in their tanks but most information I have found says bog plants die if not given the correct environment.

Anyone??

James


----------



## iant (Feb 13, 2013)

when I first started, I made a mistake and bought a bog plant (dwarf onion). Fortunately it all worked out for me as it is still thriving in my aquarium for about six months now. Here's a link that may help. 

http://en.microcosmaquariumexplorer.com/wiki/Worst_Aquarium_Plants

nothing beats personal experience..


----------



## JMN16150 (Jul 21, 2012)

Even though most of the listed plants are non aquatics, the dwarf onion is an exception, being truly aquatic...
Bog plants need their leaves exposed to air, most people will grow them on a HOB filter.
Petsmart usually sells acorous, mondo grass, peacock fern, peace lily(spathiphyllum), which are all bog plants in nature
The truly aquatic anubias can also be grown as a bog plant.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Most of those plants will work great as riparium or HOB plants.

I've had dieffenbachia(dumbcane), spider plants, trandescantia, mint, oregano, basil, bloodleaf iresine, anthurium, peace lilies, and jasminium from my HOB


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

AirstoND said:


> Most of those plants will work great as riparium or HOB plants.
> 
> I've had dieffenbachia(dumbcane), spider plants, trandescantia, mint, oregano, basil, bloodleaf iresine, anthurium, peace lilies, and jasminium from my HOB


Sorry, what is HOB? thank you.

Michel, forgive my english.


----------



## iant (Feb 13, 2013)

Hang on back filter. Some people do stick some bog plant in it. it acts more like a vase with a steady stream of nutrients from your aquarium. popular plants on HOB are pothos and lucky bamboo.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

As far as I know, they will need to be exposed to air for periods of time. Now the real question would be how long can they stay submerged? For that, I don't have an answer.

It's a shame as some of my favorite plants are bog plants; peacock fern and certain club mosses.


----------

